# cam



## jschmitty19 (Dec 15, 2009)

got an 04 gto automatic with ur basic bolt ons and was wondering if theres a way you can get around having to buy lifters, valve springs, retainers, and still able to put the cam in. Just a small cam, just enough to get a nice idle and streetable for a dd. Willing to buy new pushrods but dont wanna get into to much money and not get to drastic with the cam. Basically and easy way to get a cam for a good price considering the labor will be free.

Advice is appreciated

-3.91 gears
-ngk spark plugs w/ msd wires
-underdrive pulley
-Lingenfelter air intake
-bbk throttle body with spacer
-typhoon powerplus intake manifold
-pacesetter lt headers
-cherrybomb exhaust no cats
-diablo sport tuner


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jschmitty19 said:


> got an 04 gto automatic with ur basic bolt ons and was wondering if theres a way you can get around having to buy lifters, valve springs, retainers, and still able to put the cam in. Just a small cam, just enough to get a nice idle and streetable for a dd. Willing to buy new pushrods but dont wanna get into to much money and not get to drastic with the cam. Basically and easy way to get a cam for a good price considering the labor will be free.
> 
> Advice is appreciated
> 
> ...


When installing a cam, you don't have to install lifters unless they show signs of excessive wear. It's always a good idea to install new springs with a cam swap. Your main problem with cam install will be your Torque Converter . You will need a new one with a larger RPM Stall rating. If you stay with the factory converter your car will feel like it lost a lot of power in the lower RPMs and you will hate it.


----------

